# when the going gets tough, the tough get going



## Wind_of_fall

Can  anyone help me out? Please.  
Someone write to me this, but I don't understand it very well: "Always remember that when the going gets tough the tough gets going".

The tough gets going?? Is that a saying? Help, please.


----------



## josama

Yes, it's a saying:

Tough has two meanings. It could mean hard or dificult, it could also mean a strong person. 

So in this case, the idiom means, when times/situations are hard/tough, tough/strong people gor for the challenge and triumph.

OR:

When life becomes difficult, the strong rise to the challenge; they fight to survive/win!

(I sort of copy-pasted the above, but hope it helps).


----------



## jacinta

The correct expression is:  When the going gets tough, the tough *get* going.


----------



## lauranazario

_When the going gets tough, the tough get going_ = *cuando las cosas se ponen duras/difíciles, los fuertes se lanzan a la carga/se dan a la tarea*

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Wind_of_fall

Thanks a lot, guys. No lo hubiera entendido si no hubiera sido por Uds.
By the way, what's the translation for this? Is it "I wouldn't have got it if it hadn't been for you??? Thanks.


----------



## Aristoteles

WHEN THE GOING GET TOUGH THE TOUGH GET DOING SO NEVER DISCOURAGE.


Thank you.


----------



## natasha2000

Aristoteles said:
			
		

> WHEN THE GOING GET TOUGH THE TOUGH GET DOING SO NEVER DISCOURAGE.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Es un juego de palabras tough...

Creo que quiere decir cuando las cosas se ponen de verdad feas (tough), solo los duros (tough) salen de apuros, consiguen vencer, y por lo tanto, no desistas, nunca.

Ahora, no sabría decirte un dicho español que diga lo mismo...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Mi intento:

"Cuando las cosas se ponen duras, los duros siguen adelante, así que nunca te desalientes".

Aunque sé que van a criticar de la otra orilla es uso de "duro", por lo que puedes reemplazarlo por "recias/os".


----------



## Pumpkin72

Lo tienes en el primer mensaje de este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=165350


----------



## cityoflight

Creo que debería ser el siguiente:

'When the going gets tough, the tough gets going, so never get discouraged.

Significa que cuando todo vaya mal/difícil, los duros se van (es decir, no dejan que sus problemas les abat*a*n), pues no te dejes a quedar desanimad*o*.

¡Seguro que mi traducción no es perfecta pero espero que te sirva de algo! Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Un intento tonto de traducirlo a una forma vertiente atlántica de Sudamérica y hondureña:

"Cuando el fuego arrecia, los recios no se abaten, ¡nunca te abatates"!


----------



## BearlyCat

Aquí usamos la frase "When the going get's tough the tough get going."  

La frase "WHEN THE GOING GET TOUGH THE TOUGH GET DOING SO NEVER DISCOURAGE." ha de ser alguna variación de eso como "When the going gets tough, the tough go shopping."

No sé cual sería la frase equivelente en español...podría empezar con _cuando las cosa se pone difícil _pero esperaré para los que saben...

BC


----------



## Pumpkin72

Si la cosa no marcha, ponte en marcha


----------



## BearlyCat

Siempre he entendido que "the tough get going" quiere decir, "los fuertes se van/huyen", no necesariamente que "se ponen en acción".


----------



## Cracker Jack

''When the going gets tough, the tough gets going'' es una variación de ''Survival of the fittest.''  Pero esta vez se hace como un juego de palabras, conservando el sentido.  Creo que en español es la ley del más fuerte, si no me equivoco.

La frase es el título de una canción interpretado por Billy Ocean.  Es una canción de ritmo rápido y dinámico.  Hubo una nueva version por Boyzone.  También es la banda sonora de la película de Michael Douglas y Kathleen Turner ''The Jewel of the Nile.''


----------



## Txiri

Es algo parecido a lo que podría ser el lema de los Marines.

The tough get going:  los que puedan aguantar realmente lo difícil, lo duro, lo imposible, ya eso les motiva para emprender la tarea que queda por delante


----------



## lforestier

BearlyCat said:
			
		

> Siempre he entendido que "the tough get going" quiere decire, "los fuertes se van/huyen" no necesariamente que "se ponen en acción"
> 
> BC


 
En inglés, el dicho tradicionalmente significa "los fuertes se ponen en marcha" que se interpreta que "entran en acción". Se puede usar en el sentido que dices como ironia o sarcasmo.


----------



## lix

Sin contexto es complicado, pero parece ser algo como "cuando el camino/progreso/avance se pone difícil/se vuelve duro" o algo así.


----------



## nepalipan

Muchas gracias.


----------



## borgonyon

Muy vulgar, en mi tierra: "cuando se atora la cochi".
Quiere decir lo mismo, pero es una expresión de personas sin educación. No tiene ningún doble sentido ni es grosero.


----------



## robetova

"When the going gets tough, the tough get going"

Cuando las cosas se ponen criticas, los fuertes demuestran de lo que están hechos.

Espero ayude,

Robe


----------



## Capricornus

Hello,

I am not sure who to translate in Spanish following sentence: _"When the going gets tough_". It could be: _*"Cuando las cosas se ponen duras/feas"*_ ?

Is there a specific word to translate GOING as a noun ?

Tks for your answer.


----------



## Fernita

Maybe:

"Cuando la situación se pone difícil"

Or your idea: "Cuando las cosas se ponen difíciles"


----------



## La Bella Otero

Hi everyone! I allways wanted to know this title's meaning in Spanish. I think the first part is "cuando se hace difícil marcharse", but what about "the tough get going"? Thanks!


----------



## cuchuflete

Es un dicho que indica que cuando hay dificultades, los más valiosos/bravos/fuertes
se ponen en marcha.


----------



## La Bella Otero

Thank you! Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## Malca

thanks robe.. I was really trying hard ti find out the meaning .... you did it, thanks a lot!

thanks I founf it , most useful.... thanks again friends... malca


----------



## gatogab

Cuando el juego se pone duro, los duros entran a jugar.


----------



## Elsa Parsons

En mi opinión, deberíamos encontrar un refrán en español con un significado similar, en lugar de realizar una traducción literal.

Mi aportación es la siguiente:

'A mal tiempo, buena cara' cuyo significado es que hay que afrontar las adversidades con optimismo y esperanza

Un saludo


----------



## gatogab

Hay que afrontar las adversidades con fuerza y coraje, si las adversidades son duras(*when the going gets tough)*, yo soy más duro que ellas (* the tough get going.* )


----------



## Axelroll

Una búsqueda en Google me ha dado la siguiente equivalencia:

*"A carne de lobo, diente de perro"*


----------



## ralphisok

Axelroll said:


> Una búsqueda en Google me ha dado la siguiente equivalencia:
> 
> *"A carne de lobo, diente de perro"*



A ver si he pillado el sentido:
*LITERAL*: Cuando las cosas se ponen dificiles, los fuertes se ponen en marcha
             Cuando las cosas se ponen dificiles, los fuertes salen al frente.
"Cuando las patatas queman, ahi se ven los valientes"
"Cuando las papas queman, se ven los valientes"
"Cuando la cosa se pone chunga, se ven a los machos"

No existe su equivalente al menos en español.


----------



## Teros

Una posible traducción, manteniendo hasta cierto punto el juego de palabras original. En España se entendería, pero no sé en Sudamérica:

*Cuando la situación se pone dura, el duro se pone en situación.*


----------



## Bonjules

Estoy con Teros, tiene que mantener el juego de palabras.

Aún más simple:

Cuando las cosas se ponen duras, los duros se ponen.

(Según WRD: 'Ponerse' = apply oneself, confront, challenge, etc.).


----------



## splurge

robetova said:


> "When the going gets tough, the tough get going"
> 
> Cuando las cosas se ponen criticas, los fuertes demuestran de lo que están hechos.
> 
> Espero ayude,
> 
> Robe


Cuando las cosas se complican, los tíos duros demuestran de qué pasta están hechos


----------

